# Jagd auf Wilde Fungi - Quest



## Idiocracy (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe folgende Frage:

Ich hab bei Nicolas die Quest gemacht, wo man 10 Lassos in die Hand gedrückt kriegt und im Pilzgarten dann 10 wilde Fungi einfangen muss. Als Belohnung, sofern man es schafft einen Goldenfarbener Wilder Fungus einzufangen, soll man dann ein Beschwörungsbuch für Fungus-Begleiter bekommen.
Funktioniert die Quest? Wenn ja, brauche ich ein Goldseil dafür? Ist der Mob rare? War schon mehrmals drin, hab es aber noch nie gesehen.

Sorry, dass ich es hier rein gepackt hab, aber es gibt leider keinen extra Questbereich.


----------



## woifi (18. Juni 2009)

ja der quest geht. das mit dem goldenen fungi ist ganz einfach. du musst dir das goldene lasso für einen diamanten kaufen und dann fängst du ganz einfach einen normalen fungi. dann hast du einen fungibegleiter für 30 tage.


----------



## Idiocracy (18. Juni 2009)

Danke. Dann lass ich das lieber. Ein Diamant kostet im AH mindestens 22.000 Gold und das ist mir eindeutig zu viel, für ein Pet was nach 30 Tagen wieder verschwindet.


----------



## Vervane (18. Juni 2009)

Dachte man bekommt das Pet auch wenn man ganz normal mit 10 Lassos die ganz normalen Fungi fängt.

vllt n kleiner Tipp wenn man die Fungi angreift laufen sie nicht mehr weg, ihre Schläge unterbrechen aber auch nicht das Lasso casten.


----------



## michens (21. Juni 2009)

hi,
ein diamant kostet ungefähr 0,05€.
also hab ich das mal getestet.
der fungus begleiter hält 180 tage nicht nur 30.


----------



## Idiocracy (4. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mir von meinen Diamanten jetzt doch mal ein Goldseil geholt und das Beschwörungsbuch bekommen. Das Pet hält allerdings nicht 180 Tage, sondern "nur" 60. Trotzdem ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dedennis (5. Juli 2009)

jo richtig


----------



## maclautsch (5. Juli 2009)

Idiocracy schrieb:


> Ich hab mir von meinen Diamanten jetzt doch mal ein Goldseil geholt und das Beschwörungsbuch bekommen. Das Pet hält allerdings nicht 180 Tage, sondern "nur" 60. Trotzdem ganz nett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich will ja nicht meckern, aber ich habe meinen vorgestern geholt und dort steht 180 Tage.


----------



## Tardok (6. Juli 2009)

michens schrieb:


> hi,
> ein diamant kostet ungefähr 0,05€.
> also hab ich das mal getestet.
> der fungus begleiter hält 180 tage nicht nur 30.






Idiocracy schrieb:


> Ich hab mir von meinen Diamanten jetzt doch mal ein Goldseil geholt und das Beschwörungsbuch bekommen. Das Pet hält allerdings nicht 180 Tage, sondern "nur" 60. Trotzdem ganz nett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was jetzt? 180 Tage? 60 Tage? 30 Tage?


----------



## dedennis (6. Juli 2009)

*OMG!*
Könnt ihr nicht rechnen???
Fungi hält 4320 Stunden!!!
*4320Std = 180 Tage* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eyeless-sic (6. Juli 2009)

... schon mal die Option in betracht gezogen, dass die Laufzeit der Fungi unterschiedlich sein könnte?

Bei einigen halt 30 Tage bei anderen eben 60 oder 180 Tage.


----------



## Seishiro (6. Juli 2009)

Son Fungus hält meistens einen Tag lang... dann ist er aufgegessen:>


----------



## lordaniel (7. Juli 2009)

Man muss den natürlich immer wieder neu beschwören, aber mein Beschwörungsbuch hält 120 Tage^^


----------



## dedennis (7. Juli 2009)

wieso ist das anders bei jedem?
etweder habt ich euch verlesen oder is einfach so!
ich hab bei 2 chars 4320Std (180 Tage)

hab mir jetzt zum spaß bei meinem neuen char auch schnell den fungi geholt und auch wieder 180 Tage! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Idiocracy (9. Juli 2009)

Also ich weiß nicht, wo ihr alle eure Daten her nehmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Rhymyx (30. November 2010)

Für 180 Tage?hmmm...................da kostet das lasso aber 10 dias!!!!


----------

